# HGVC in Park City



## Gchumway25 (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anybody heard if they are building a HGVC in Park City Utah.  I know the have a Waldorf Astoria property.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 22, 2012)

There have been rumors of new resorts in the past that never materialized.

They might be buying an existing resort to offer it up.
That seems to be their formula going forward.
But I haven't heard anything, specific.


----------



## poorguy (Jan 22, 2012)

The other day I received a call from HGVC to upgrade my resale points to developer points, so I could achieve Elite Status.  Blah, blah, blah.

Among other things he mentioned was that HGVC has acquired new resorts in Myrtle Beach, Vegas (PHT), and a ski resort in Utah.  I suppose that could be the resort you are asking about.  He told me that HGVC's new business model was to no longer develop their own resorts, but to buy existing resorts and convert them to HGVC.  Supposedly this new model will prevent them from buying resale purchases to allow you to upgrade to Elite in the future, since they can only do this with developer points.  (I'm not buying that for a second). 

He also told me that only those with Elite status would be able to get in to these new resorts for the first year.  It wasn't clear to me if this meant buy into the resorts, or reserve into the new resorts.  Since he called during our recent storm and power outage I was sort of only paying half attention.

He also mentioned in 2012 that they will be announcing a resort in the Caribbean, one in Europe, and another somewhere else that I can't remember now.


----------



## GregT (Jan 22, 2012)

poorguy said:


> Among other things he mentioned was that HGVC has acquired new resorts in Myrtle Beach, Vegas (PHT), and *a ski resort in Utah*.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> He also mentioned in 2012 that they will be announcing a resort in the *Caribbean*, one in Europe, and another somewhere else that I can't remember now.



I hope these are true, but will believe when I see it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## toontoy (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be great if they had one close by. Its 40 min away for me.

I haven't seen any news about it though. Sundance is going on right  now and there is no hint of it in the news.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 22, 2012)

In November, I received my annual call from HGVC asking me how I liked my ownership, etc.  The rep had told me the same thing -- they had aquired a property in Park City, and it would be coming online in 2012.

So if it is a rumor, at least it is a consistent rumor.

Kurt


----------



## Remy (Jan 22, 2012)

Could be true, but they could also be stretching the truth a little (as timeshare salespeople are known to do) while referring to the use of HGVC points directly at the Waldorf property. Not to say they didn't also buy a property, but I'm an automatic skeptic when it comes to sales chatter.

http://www.hgvclub.com/parkcity/index.html

When he say's they'll be announcing new resorts, he may really be saying they'll have new resorts as part of their hotels program: http://www.hgvclub.com/hotels/


----------



## kckreardon (Jan 22, 2012)

*Westgate Park City*

There is a Westgate in Park City.  Didn't HGVC just take over the Westgate in Las Vegas.  Could this be a trend?


----------



## poorguy (Jan 22, 2012)

Remy said:


> Could be true, but they could also be stretching the truth a little (as timeshare salespeople are known to do) while referring to the use of HGVC points directly at the Waldorf property. Not to say they didn't also buy a property, but I'm an automatic skeptic when it comes to sales chatter.
> 
> http://www.hgvclub.com/parkcity/index.html
> 
> When he say's they'll be announcing new resorts, he may really be saying they'll have new resorts as part of their hotels program: http://www.hgvclub.com/hotels/



Later on in the conversation he also attempted to sell me on the benefit of using my HGVC points in Hilton hotels.  So the part about the resort in Utah was definitely a separate sales pitch then the hotel.

Nonetheless, totally agree with your point that I am sure what I was told was some combination of truth, somewhat truth and vast exaggerations.

I will still be hoping some of these new resorts come to fruition.  I would think the more options the better.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be GREAT if they took over the Westgate in Park City but, unlike Planet Hollywood Tower, that's a more mature resort and I wouldn't think there would be a great deal of inventory. We went to Park City for the first time this past summer using our Marriott ownership. Park City, UT is a wonderful town in the summer and one we want to do a return visit but, because Marriott has so much inventory and two resorts with great locations, I can't imagine taking the Westgate location over the two Marriott locations.


----------



## Remy (Jan 23, 2012)

poorguy said:


> Later on in the conversation he also attempted to sell me on the benefit of using my HGVC points in Hilton hotels.  So the part about the resort in Utah was definitely a separate sales pitch then the hotel.
> 
> Nonetheless, totally agree with your point that I am sure what I was told was some combination of truth, somewhat truth and vast exaggerations.
> 
> I will still be hoping some of these new resorts come to fruition.  I would think the more options the better.



To be clear about the Hotels program linked above, it's the direct use (at a poor rate) of HGVC points at a couple select high-end Hilton-owned resorts each year. They tend to rotate the available resorts in this program. It isn't the conversion of HGVC points to HHonors points for use at Hilton hotels. It allows them to say things like "We have a new Caribbean resort coming online where you'll be able to use your HGVC points!" without telling you it isn't an HGVC resort, only lasts a year, and is at such an astronomical rate you'd never use it anyhow. The current two available resorts (Park City included) expire in March, so they are definitely making a swap soon.

I was told about the Park City and Caribbean resort at my W 57th presentation as well. It sounded like the hotels program.


----------



## conarth (Jan 23, 2012)

I was told there would be a HGVC club new location announcement on Feb 15.  This was from someone in the Corp office in Orlando.   That's all that they would tell me.


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 31, 2012)

At our meeting yesterday there was a comment that Hilton was considering making some of the residences at the Waldorf Astoria resort into timeshare under HGVC.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2012)

rfb813 said:


> At our meeting yesterday there was a comment that Hilton was considering making some of the residences at the Waldorf Astoria resort into timeshare under HGVC.



This is the same thing that Marriott did with the Ritz Carlton -- they took some of the Ritz Carlton units and put them into the Marriott program.   Marriott did this twice -- once for Kauai Lagoons, and once for Ritz Carlton at Vail.   They also allow for access to RC properties using points -- but it's not as "permanent" as what they did with KL and Vail.

This would be a great move for HGVC, if they did it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is all very interesting.  It seems to dovetail with HGVC's plans to move away from developing new resorts...one rep called it their "green program". If this is the case, what would happen to Parc Soleil and Vegas/Strip expansion plans?  Would there be one or two buildings in the middle of undeveloped land?

Another rep talked about a new HGVC resort in downtown Chicago.  I guess, if they make space at any Waldorf or Conrad, they could herald a new resort.  A lot to think about here.


----------



## PigsDad (May 16, 2012)

*Sunrise at Escala next HGVC property???*

I saw a thread in the Western Forum, but I thought I would comment on it here as well.

There is an article posted a few days ago regarding an 83-unit condo property in Park City that is going to be turned into timeshares, and the last paragraph contains this:



> In the coming weeks, Lantern Asset Management is expecting to announce a partnership similar to that with Hyatt and Escala Lodges with *a prominent timeshare company*.



This could very well be the rumored Park City HGVC property.  It would certainly match what I was told over the phone in November (see my post earlier in this thread).  I guess we will soon find out!

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (May 16, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I saw a thread in the Western Forum, but I thought I would comment on it here as well.
> 
> There is an article posted a few days ago regarding a property in Park City that is going to be turned into timeshares, and the last paragraph contains this:
> 
> ...



It would be nice if this rumor turned out to be true. Right now we have pretty decent access into Park City with the two Marriotts that are there but, it would be good to be able to use our HGVC for Park City and our Marriott's for locations not covered by HGVC.


----------



## DAman (May 16, 2012)

*Hyatt Escala Lodge*

I received a hard copy of my new Hyatt booklet today. It lists one of my exchange options the Hyatt Escala Lodge in Park City, Utah. "Located in the mountainside village of the Canyons, The Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City is just 30 minutes from the Salt lake City Airport..."

The brochure continues to add 1,2,3,and 4 bedroom units available as well as studios.  It is a little odd as it states under number of units: "Varies"

This could be very interesting.

DAman


----------



## tmstuber (May 17, 2012)

HGVC will market and manage 83 units that was part of Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City.  This should be announced sometime in August 2012 -- and will be available for booking for the 2012/13 ski season.  It is ski in/out at the Canyons.  This place was built in 2009.  Formerly, they were trying to market these as condos, but the market for 2nd homes is too weak -- hence an opportunity/benefit to HGVC members.

Here is a link to the property that was acquired...
http://www.sunriseatescalalodges.com/about.html


----------



## GregT (May 17, 2012)

tmstuber said:


> HGVC will market and manage 83 units that was part of Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City.  This should be announced sometime in August 2012 -- and will be available for booking for the 2012/13 ski season.  It is ski in/out at the Canyons.  This place was built in 2009.  Formerly, they were trying to market these as condos, but the market for 2nd homes is too weak -- hence an opportunity/benefit to HGVC members.
> 
> Here is a link to the property that was acquired...
> http://www.sunriseatescalalodges.com/about.html



I appreciate the bold and specific prediction, I hope it is accurate from our new arrival (welcome to tug!)

Any predictions on other properties/locations/timing?

I hope you are correct on Park City!

Best,

Greg


----------

